# When to split hive Oklahoma



## Jack Straw (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a second year hive that's about explode with bees. Today I noticed a few drones flying from the hive. I Am in east central ok near muskohee Oklahoma. Should I do a Split now. It seems early? Any advise would great.


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have a second year hive that's about explode with bees. Today I noticed a few drones flying from the hive. I Am in east central ok near muskohee Oklahoma. Should I do a Split now. It seems early? Any advise would great.


 My mentor has told me to watch for queen cells , as soon as they appear I'm going to split this hive with his help and advice . Just today I was in my hive and saw capped drone cells , which means that in 3-4 weeks there will be sexually mature drones available for mating . That works very well for the time frame when I intend to split . I'm a newbie too , and have found all the info I need right here at Beesource . You don't say what equipment you have available , but it sounds to me like it's time to split that hive or add supers . You might search the site for "opening up the brood" , info there might help avert a swarm . Also , Micheal Bush has a website that's a fantastic resource for beginners . I learned a lot from it ...


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I split one Saturday. My hives at Paris (just across the Red River from OK) had plenty of drones.


----------

